# Picking Favorites?



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

It seems one of our bucks only likes Angie (one of the ~Sierra Mousery~ people), he lets her hold him and clean his cage,
but when other people tries to even touch his cage mate, he freaks and attacks us...


----------

